# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  معرفی کتاب

## mojalan

سلام دوستان، من برنامه نویسی رو فقط با تجربه کردن یاد گرفتم (کار الکترونیک میکنم و بیشتر نرم افزارهای کنترلی برای دستگاههای صنعتی میسازم). عملا بعضی مسائل پیشرفته مثل ارور گیری ، ماژولار بودن و ... رو بصورت تجربی یاد گرفتم، 
کسی میتونه در مورد تکنیک های پیشرفته برنامه نویسی (بدون وابستگی به محیط خاصی) کتابهایی رو بهم معرفی کنه !

----------


## m.alinejad

می تونید ازین کتاب استفاده کنید.
http://www.big-dl.com/post/94087/adv...ing-techniques

*Advanced Programming Techniques*

----------

